# My trip to SHANGHAI!!!!



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, continuing on my threads of my trips, I am now starting one on my trip to *Shanghai, China*!

I will start posting my photos in the next post so stay tuned!!


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

A'right... please, continue!


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice landscape.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Here are some photos I took around Shanghai!

Near People's Square area facing the main Nanjing Rd shopping street





















The incredible Shanghai skyline!!










Part of the skyline again, slowly peeking through










Close to the riverside










The Shanghai World Financial Centre can be seen from the Yu Yuan Gardens on a clear day!










This was another day - was not very clear










The narrow streets of Yu Yuan where they have many souvenir shops, food etc...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice photos from Shanghai; please post more


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ thanks! more coming soon


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Some more photos of the incredible city of Shanghai!!


The famous tea house of Yu Yuan Gardens










Looking up at the towering second tallest building of Shanghai - the Jin Mao Tower










Now where up the Shanghai Financial Centre observatory looking down onto the 
Jin Mao tower!










The Shanghai skyline looking north










Sunset looking at the beautiful Puxi skyline










One of the side streets branching off Nanjing Rd (not sure what this ones called, if anyone knows please tell!)











The messy overhead wires near the Bund area










Approaching the Bund and seeing the Oriental Pearl tower poke out is an amazing feeling! The skyline looks so grand in 
real life when you approach the Bund.










The skyline once again taken from Waibaidu bridge










Shimao Tower towering above the busy street of Nanjing Rd and surrounds










Nanjing Rd again, close up of the busy street level. Late afternoon I think.










The Shimao tower once again!










...and here it is again! This time from the back (or front?). This is near the Peoples Sq/Park area










In Pudong, near the SFWC/Jin Mao tower areas. This is looking at the Shanghai Tower construction site. In the distance 
you can see these twin towers that I didn't know even existed!










Looking up at the enormous tallest buildings in Shanghai










Near the old city/Yu Yuan area of Shanghai










Hua Hai Rd in the early evening. This whole area is so lively - actually the whole way from here to the Bund was just 
endless people on the street!










The rear of that Aurora building in Pudong. Pudong on the other hand seemed very quite and deserted than Puxi.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Shanghai is amazing at city level. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ thanks! There will be more photos to come


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

More photos!!


Looking up at the Shanghai WFC, it looked totally different here










And again, from a different angle










Pudong skyline from the Huangpu river looking south










On the elevated highway in the suburbs of Shanghai










Looking towards Peoples Square from Nanjing Rd










Nanjing Road!! So lively!










Looking towards the Bund. Can you spot the famous Peace Hotel?










Near the bund area 










Looking north of the Bund with the Waibaidu bridge 










Back to Nanjing Rd again, and here is a Shanghai Expo shop










This photo looks like it's taken inside a McDonalds shop but it's not lol. Just zoomed in with the M sign poking out










Looking at People's Square again










Density of the Nanjing Rd area










Traditional buildings within the Yu Yuan complex










Can't remember where this is - Hua Hai Lu?


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

more photos soon!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

here are some more photos from my trip to Shanghai!






















































incredible sunset view of Puxi


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

can't see any pics.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

oliver999 said:


> can't see any pics.


from which post?


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

more photos coming soon!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

some more photos of Shanghai


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

soz double post


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for taking us with you on this trip to this amazing city.

The street level shot combined with your comments on every picture, made it all quite immersive.

Now, I really feel an urge to get to know Shanghai...(one day I will, one day...).


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

It looks like Shanghai have some European style buildings as well. Very interesting. China wasn't colony so it is surprising to me see that Shanghai have some European influences in its architecture.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Assemblage23 said:


> Thank you for taking us with you on this trip to this amazing city.
> 
> The street level shot combined with your comments on every picture, made it all quite immersive.
> 
> Now, I really feel an urge to get to know Shanghai...(one day I will, one day...).


your welcome!

Yes, Shanghai is really amazing. I hope you do end up visiting one day! :banana: China in a whole is amazing, and once visiting Shanghai and comparing to other places in China, you realise that all of it is just amazing.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

apinamies said:


> It looks like Shanghai have some European style buildings as well. Very interesting. China wasn't colony so it is surprising to me see that Shanghai have some European influences in its architecture.


Yes, Shanghai has a lot of European buildings especially on and around the famous Bund area and nearby.

There is a big European history to Shanghai so if you read about it, you will understand why. 

Here are some pictures from the internet (not mine) that are of the Bund in Shanghai in the olden days:


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

some more photos!

Nanjing Rd - so many different architectural style 'spires' sticking up on Nanjing Rd!










Another shot of the vibrant pedestrian street of Nanjing Rd










Still Nanjing Rd with its European buildings!










The Shanghai Pudong skyline at night from a river cruise! Imagine this place with the Shanghai Tower completed! :banana:


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

more photos soon!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

more photos of Shanghai!

the glistening, modern, new skyscrapers of the Pudong district










the construction site of where the future Shanghai tower will be!!!!










View from the Shanghai World Financial Centre looking at Suzhou creek










Nanjing Rd again! You can see the tip of the Tomorrow Square skyscraper poking out










Near People's Sq/Nanjing Rd at night


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm about to post a new thread on my recent trip to Bangkok! Link will be in my signature soon


----------



## dnrwow (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice town.....


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Great pictures, specially the skyscrapers.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks!!


----------



## batool22 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice. Oh My God vire nice photos thanks for you 

my brather he go thir he coal vire nice city


----------



## batool22 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Shanghai*

*Shanghai*
*







*​ 
*this hotal me brather sit hiar *​ 
*







*​ 
*







*​ 
*room my brather*​ 
*







*​ 
*







*​ 
*my brathe taek this photo shang hi*
*







*​ 

*







*
*Huangpu River and the Bund in Shanghai*​ 
*







*​ 
This sweet brother in Hngahaa hotel








​ 









This train under the sea Hallelujah​ 
I wish that possession of pictures on your satisfaction​ 
batool22​


----------

